# Program Mirroring... IMAP for TiVo



## USA1169 (Oct 18, 2014)

For those of us with a second home and a TiVo box at each one it would be great to be able to link the two so they mirror each other in programming. Just like IMAP does for your email.

Program a season pass on one box and the linked box adds the same season pass. Delete an episode you just watched and it is deleted on both machines. Change priority order on one and the other follows.


----------



## bill875 (Dec 3, 2003)

That is a great idea! I've often wished we could do that too. Heck, I'd like to be able to transfer shows between TiVo boxes over the Internet. After all, they are my boxes and they are all on the same account. I guess I could set up a VPN and do it, but it's a pain.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry, but the use case for this is so small I would guess even tivo would say to get a slingbox.


----------

